
Should I buy a WordPress Theme or Make my site from raw? - leftleg
I am an IT student. I have intermediary skills in web development and I have been an anti-CMS for the lack of uniqueness.
======
techjuice
As a student it is always great to learn new things, I recommend developing a
theme from scratch and buying a professional WordPress theme. In doing so, you
can see the difference in the amount of work that goes into building a
professional theme vs the built-in themes.

This will also allow you to possibly learn from it to increase your web
development skills when you start building themes from scratch or eventually
build your own professional themes and sell them. You will know the quality
level you need to be able to reach in order to build sites that are at the
professional grade level vs amateur and possibly make a nice income from doing
so if you choose too.

------
patrics123
what is your goal?

a) just improve coding skills >> code from scratch b) have a website up and
running >> use a wp theme

personal note: I dont really get "lack of uniqueness" \- in terms of features
or just visual appearance?

~~~
thesureshg
Or you can start building with the framework like studiopress.

------
cdransf
I'd build something new for the sake of learning more during the process. I'd
also suggest expanding your horizons beyond WordPress to other CMS' and static
site generators.

------
LarryMade2
Well I guess one of you personal challenges is to see if you can make a more
unique Wordpress template.

Though I think making your own site from raw also give you learning
opportunities.

------
pryelluw
Content > layout. However, write your own and blog about the process as you
code it. Best of both worlds.

------
edimaudo
Make a website from scratch and then turn it into a wordpress theme.

------
dragonbonheur
Make your own unique Wordpress theme.

